# melted servo in losi slider



## jt1974 (Jun 17, 2008)

My son melted the steering servo in my losi slider. I'm new to rc so need some input on how to keep from a repeat. It is stock except for 1600 ma battery. He ran it on asphault playground and back of servo melted out. I took the servo apart and the board was compeletly fried. Can I not run out a 1600 battery without stopping or was it just from driving around all crazy?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I would say it was something with just that servo.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Several guys at my local track run 1500 and 1600 batts and none has had an issue like this. I think you had a short in the board and that fried the servo.


----------



## jt1974 (Jun 17, 2008)

nutz4rc, I saw in another thread somewhere you race at left turn raceway in Muncie. Is the track only open on tuesdays? When I get a new servo I'd like to come check the place out. I live in New Castle, not too far from Muncie.

thanks
jack


----------

